
EU publishers on proposed “link tax” - baxtr
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180607/18054639989/eu-publishers-freak-out-now-that-people-are-realizing-just-how-fucked-up-their-link-tax-really-is.shtml
======
lixtra
I wait for google to ask for an opt in in robots.txt and reward this with a
higher rating. Then, in a few years, they can exclusively serve opt in
content.

~~~
hayksaakian
Google News is already an opt-in system by way of defining metadata and a very
particular XML sitemap

------
CGamesPlay
I was reading this article until a full page ad with no close button created a
fake Facebook page with a roulette wheel offering me a prize.

~~~
Senderman
Well, at least you got a prize.

All I got was a modal I had to remove with the element inspector.

------
tannhaeuser
You can read it without annoyance by copy/pasting even if the modal is up. As
much as I'd like a rational discussion about link preview of snippets (such as
Google and DDG do for Wikipedia, StackOverflow articles, and also for news
from ad-financed sites such that users don't go to the origin sources), this
article unfortunately isn't contributing.

------
akerro
Techdirt has trackers and profiles enabled by default which is against GDPR.

~~~
friedman23
They operate out of the US so they probably don't care. As an EU citizen you
should file a formal complaint.

